# Anyone using Bountee?



## hijinksensue (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive been looking for more info on bountee.com. They seem pretty new but their DTG quality is supposed to be great. Anyone have any experience with them. Right now its between Bountee and Zazzle. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Bountee (Oct 13, 2006)

ah - that would be something to do with me then  

How can I help?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Ive been looking at Bountee too, would give me a great chance to test my designs, problem is my files are all PSD atm and i cant for the life of me get them into the format bountee needs, even clicking the links they supply as each thing i seem to download then needs other programs


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i cant for the life of me get them into the format bountee needs, even clicking the links they supply as each thing i seem to download then needs other programs


If you make a new thread in the Graphics section of the forums here, listing the exact problems you're having with any error codes, I'm sure one of our knowledgeable members here should be able to help you out.


----------

